# android app on s4 cant connect



## curlytop66 (Jul 23, 2013)

i have an s4 and downloaded the directv android app and when i get to voice and put in ip address says unable to connect dvr and gennie mini are online . help


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You should post this in the Connected Home Forum ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/70-directv-connected-home/

Or perhaps a Mod can move it there for you.


----------

